# Is Limewire Illegal?



## halo459 (Aug 12, 2005)

Man I still have no clue if limewire is illegal. Some people told me that it was legal and that limewire pays for their music. Others told me Limewire is illegal and you can be arrested. I won't download limewire until I know. Now does anyone know (for a fact 100% sure) if limewire is illegal or legal? Cause Hell no i ain't gettin arrested.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

All I can say is the purpose of P2P programs is to illegally trade copyrighted material.

P2P programs are also notorious for coming bundled with malware.

More reason not to get it.


----------



## Ghosts (Aug 13, 2005)

Last i knew when i used it last was limewire is illegal, it uses p2p technology so one person can give other people the software, music without them paying for it and thats definitely illegal. The reason i stopped using it is because you can get viruses, ect. easily and it slows down your computer anyways.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

The facts:

A)While some p2p programs have wares bundled with them, limewire does not.
B)Even if they paid for their music, it wouldn't be legal, they would have to pay each time someone downloaded a sogn and that just isn't feasible.
C)Overall, it's not illegal, but the use you have planned for it is.


----------



## Ghosts (Aug 13, 2005)

Big-K said:


> The facts:
> 
> A)While some p2p programs have wares bundled with them, limewire does not.
> B)Even if they paid for their music, it wouldn't be legal, they would have to pay each time someone downloaded a sogn and that just isn't feasible.
> C)Overall, it's not illegal, but the use you have planned for it is.


A)While it may not be bundled with it you probably will get wares from the first coupla downloads  
B)I pretty much said that
C)Question B covers that one


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Limewire is not illegal. Most of the stuff you will find on it _is_ illegal.

Its pretty simple to avoid being infected on there, just use your brain. A big motion picture isnt going to be 1MB and a .exe

Its your gamble.


----------



## Ghosts (Aug 13, 2005)

cheese said:


> Its your gamble.


Exactly


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

Keep away. in my experience, it's probably not a good idea to mess around in the grayareas. cheese pretty much said it- _it in itself_ is not illegal, but just about anything you find there is.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

halo459 said:


> Man I still have no clue if limewire is illegal. Some people told me that it was legal and that limewire pays for their music. Others told me Limewire is illegal and you can be arrested. I won't download limewire until I know. Now does anyone know (for a fact 100% sure) if limewire is illegal or legal? Cause Hell no i ain't gettin arrested.


Limewire does NOT pay for any music that you might download, so 100% of it will be illegal downloads. Yes, Limewire itself is legal, however 99.9% of the uses of Limewire are illegal. So you won't get arrested for downloading it, but if the RIAA catches you in one of their sweeps downloading illegal music, you may well be arrested.

We don't assist people with P2P here, which is clearly stated in our rules, so I'm going to close this thread. I don't think any more useful information will be proffered on this point here.


----------

